# Jamaican patois: i'rie



## pirlouette

Hello ! I am trying to know what "i'rie" means... It should be a jamaican word to suggest a state of peace/happiness/generosity but do you know any way of translating it to French or English ?
The sentence goes as follow : "Head to the Caribbean island of Jamaica to feel I'rie in the sun."
My try : Rendez-vous en Jamaïque pour vous sentir I'rie au soleil... profiter du soleil dans un état d'esprit I'rie ?...
I'm not very happy with that.
Thank you,


----------



## origumi

I'm not Jamaican but until a more robust source arrives let me try.



> I-rie \I ' -ree\ adj [Rasta/Jamaican patois]
> 
> 1: powerful and pleasing
> 2: excellent, highest
> 3: the state of feeling great


About the etymology - I saw the explanation that it comes from English "all right" but I don't know if / how much this is true.

Look also here: http://www.ddg.com/LIS/InfoDesignF97/malyce/dict.htm


----------



## pirlouette

Merci beaucoup ! 
Alors que pensez-vous de "Rendez-vous en Jamaïque pour profiter du soleil et de la vie I'rie" ?...


----------



## pirlouette

pirlouette said:


> Merci beaucoup !
> Alors que pensez-vous de "Rendez-vous en Jamaïque pour profiter du soleil et de la vie I'rie" ?...


Pour ceux que ça intéresserait ultérieurement, c'est ce que j'ai mis.


----------



## M07yth

pirlouette said:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresserait ultérieurement, c'est ce que j'ai mis.





_"I'rie"_ veut dire fomidable, fantastique, merveilleux, super, etc.

_"I'rie"_ is more part of the Rasta dialect of Jamaican Creole (Patwa/Patois). In Jamaica, it's used primarily by Rastas and people who work in places with high tourism. However, one may hear it used by the rest of the population every now and then.   


an example sentence:
Woliip a _"i'rie" _sitn dem a gwaan.

Translation: A lot of good (great, fantastic, marvelous, etc.) things are happening. 


I'm probably too late, but i hope that helps.


----------

